
4 Sales Mistakes That Lead to High SaaS Churn - joeyespo
http://sixteenventures.com/sales-mistakes-cause-saas-churn
======
raminassemi
"Don’t just focus on closing more deals – focus on closing better deals."

There's a lot of common sense advice in this article. Funny thing is, most
SaaS products you sign up for, you wish they'd be selling you with more common
sense. I like how this article really focuses on getting the basics right, and
has specific action steps.

